# Bird



## Dalia

Bonjour, i just love bird so i create a thread about those beauty.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Dalia




----------



## ChesBayJJ

Live Bald Eagle Nest Cam at the United States Arboretum in Washington, DC


----------



## Confounding

I think owls are gorgeous.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

And these guys are starting to return to this area


----------



## Dalia




----------



## flacaltenn

Dalia said:


> View attachment 250957



Turkeys were almost the "national bird of America"..  I have lots of these living on my hill.


----------



## deannalw

Beautiful!

I'm trying to learn to sketch and paint some birds. he results are anywhere from 'not bad' to 'yikes'


----------



## deannalw

flacaltenn said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkeys were almost the "national bird of America"..  I have lots of these living on my hill.
Click to expand...



Those ain't bird... that's dinner.


----------



## Hossfly

My porch in Ft Worth


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i just love bird so i create a thread about those beauty.
> 
> View attachment 250953



  Are they edible?


----------



## Hossfly

4 legged brown birds in my front yard


----------



## Hossfly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i just love bird so i create a thread about those beauty.
> 
> View attachment 250953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they edible?
Click to expand...


Cats think so.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

My pet dove, Ava…




♬ All You Need is Dove ♬ by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr




Ava by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr




Allie & Ava by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr


----------



## flacaltenn

deannalw said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkeys were almost the "national bird of America"..  I have lots of these living on my hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those ain't bird... that's dinner.
Click to expand...


I look at my flock as "survival rations".. It's easier to go to the grocery store...


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Theowl32

Normally, I don't like these computer voices, but this is worth a watch.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Eagle claw...


----------



## Hossfly

Rare Bird-The Redheaded Double Breasted Bed Thumper


----------



## Natural Citizen

I have tons of bird pictures from all over the yard, good thread, Dalia! Definitely gonna flip through em and see what I got.


----------

